# 1994 Altima GXE ABS Light



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, All!

ABS light on the dash decided to illuminate today on the way home from work. Car drives fine. 
Brakes seem to work. Plenty of Dot4 fluid. 

This happened once before a few months ago, and I reset the light by shutting the car down and starting her again. That worked until today. 

Now the light goes off until I start to drive. I can push the brake pedal before I start to drive, and the light will stay off. Wheels start turning and the light comes on again. 

Was reading about corrosion on the negative ground on the brake lights 1157s can cause the ABS light to come on. 

Are there any other known issued that can cause the ABS light to come on without taking the car to a shop? 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be a dirty or failed ABS sensor. Having the stored ABS codes would be helpful.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Checked my brake light ground wires, and one of the screws holding the ground to the housing was loose. I tightened it, and no more ABS light on the dash. Strange, but the light hasn't been on in two drive cycles. Will keep you posted.

If the ABS light comes on again, I'll clean the sensors to see if that helps. Thank you!


----------

